# MCAT Tests Week#3



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Assalamoalikum fellas,here are the tests from last three weeks.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you  
Week#3 arrived quick...I've got so much work this week :dead:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

rosequartz said:


> Thank you
> Week#3 arrived quick...I've got so much work this week :dead:


You're welcome.  
Two tests are still missing from last week ;-) 
Tests arrive on every Sunday.

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

=Prince MD Khan said:


> You're welcome.
> Two tests are still missing from last week ;-)
> Tests arrive on every Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


What two tests are still missing? 
I think my brain just got addled(Mcat vocab, hehe)_ again _from your last comment.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Feline said:


> What two tests are still missing?
> I think my brain just got addled(Mcat vocab, hehe)_ again _from your last comment.


One is of Biology and other is of Chemistry^ As, you can see 5 tests each of these subjects in .zip file  
Vocabulary and Grammar tests I will take when Physics will end  

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Oops!:x3: My bad, I didn't open the folders then, just saved them.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Feline said:


> Oops!:x3: My bad, I didn't open the folders then, just saved them.


Haha It Happens 😁

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## sidra noor (Feb 6, 2014)

hi


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

@=Prince MD Khan Need discussions on many Questions in test . :?:?:arghh::dead::depressed::hungover::inpain:

- - - Updated - - -



sidra noor said:


> hi


Assalam o Alaikum Sis


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

maryyum said:


> @=Prince MD Khan Need discussions on many Questions in test . :?:?:arghh::dead::depressed::hungover::inpain:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Assalam o Alaikum Sis



Well,try to understand em by yourself,If not then post em here,we will clear them as a group here.That would be helpful to everyone.

- - - Updated - - -



sidra noor said:


> hi


Assalamoalikum


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

lol @Dawar I wanna Discuss . I got it by myself but I want to discuss here so others could also give their opinions and clear their Concepts 

- - - Updated - - -

Question # 1 
9 Bacteria which can live in absence of oxygenA. Obligate aerobesB. Facultative aerobesC. Obligate anaerobesD. Facultative anaerobes

Answer key Showing C is correct but Im pretty sure its D


----------



## sidra noor (Feb 6, 2014)

> Question # 1
> 9 Bacteria which can live in absence of oxygenA. Obligate aerobesB. Facultative aerobesC. Obligate anaerobesD. Facultative anaerobes
> 
> Answer key Showing C is correct but Im pretty sure its D


yes i also agree with u its D not c


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

maryyum said:


> lol @Dawar I wanna Discuss . I got it by myself but I want to discuss here so others could also give their opinions and clear their Concepts
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





sidra noor said:


> yes i also agree with u its D not c


 =Prince MD Khan?
Your input please?
These ladies seem to believe that the answer is D & not C.
May we, have your opinion about this matter?


:laugh:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

The right answer is ''D''.

Kindly,note that in my previous posts of tests I mentioned that there would be some simple mistakes in Keys of the tests.Mostly are typing ones so,correct em yourselves. If Contradictive answers then surely ask em.


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Mistake is mistake @Dawar . Anyways that SIMPLE Mistakes shouldn't be there 'cause it cause confusion  .
(Human Nature )


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Yup its so confusing... but be brave... dnt get confused .. these are simple ones ... if you have any confusion help from books... You should brave in mcqs...


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks for your Suggestion @KRRISH .I appreciate it but my point is that the MCQS in test are not direct statements of book. like these 
19. HIV isA. RetrovirusB. RNA Tumour virusC. CapsuleD. Oncovirus

Its A but why its not D . As mentioned in book Retrovirus(oncovirus)...So its mean both are same . Ain't they ???


12. If bacteria and fungi are destroyedA. Antibiotics will disappearB. Living things will become immoralC. Earth will become packed with dead bodiesD. Soil will be depleted

Its A in answer key , I couldn't considered it wrong becuase they involve in making Antibiotics but at the same time the C one is also consider correct because they are the key decomposer's , specially fungi.

So I want to Discuss . which one is the appropiate one .. ???

thats only for Biology


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

maryyum said:


> thanks for your Suggestion @KRRISH .I appreciate it but my point is that the MCQS in test are not direct statements of book. like these
> 19. HIV isA. RetrovirusB. RNA Tumour virusC. CapsuleD. Oncovirus
> 
> Its A but why its not D . As mentioned in book Retrovirus(oncovirus)...So its mean both are same . Ain't they ???
> ...


Dnt get confused dear ... Make your concept according to book lines... the people in UHS made the key according to your books ... what is write in your book this will answer... so just read your books... i am specifying the percentage according to my experience if you just read your book without help from other sources you will solve this percent paper
Biology= 100%
Chemistry = 95%
physics= 75%
English= dnt say anything vocabulary =100% ...grammer is common anything can happen ..


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

@KRRISh thank you so much but you're not getting my Point Im not confused .Not at all . As I mentioned above :roll: a question , In book both are given what we'll choose then . 
This one 
_19. HIV isA. RetrovirusB. RNA Tumour virusC. CapsuleD. Oncovirus_

_Its A but why its not D . As mentioned in book Retrovirus(oncovirus)...So its mean both are same . Ain't they ???

I just want to know what is difference between a Retrovirus and Oncovirus , if they don't differ then this MCQ is incorrect _:!:_ .

_


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

maryyum said:


> @KRRISh thank you so much but you're not getting my Point Im not confused .Not at all . As I mentioned above :roll: a question , In book both are given what we'll choose then .
> This one
> _19. HIV isA. RetrovirusB. RNA Tumour virusC. CapsuleD. Oncovirus_
> 
> ...


Hey Maryyum
I haven't studied this topic yet, but i found this statement online..maybe it could prove to be helpful..

"HIV is a special type of *retrovirus* containing RNA. Not all RNA viruses are retroviruses, e.g., the measles virus and flu virus are RNA viruses, but not retroviruses. There are three families of retroviruses: *oncoviruses* (causing cancer), *lentiviruses* (slow viruses, of which HIV is one), and *foamy viruses or spumaviruses* (about which much less is known)."

Hope it helps with the question : ))


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

maryyum said:


> @KRRISh thank you so much but you're not getting my Point Im not confused .Not at all . As I mentioned above :roll: a question , In book both are given what we'll choose then .
> This one
> _19. HIV isA. RetrovirusB. RNA Tumour virusC. CapsuleD. Oncovirus_
> 
> ...


We have to choose best option ... Here best option is a... In UHS we also have to choose best option...


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

maryyum said:


> @KRRISh thank you so much but you're not getting my Point Im not confused .Not at all . As I mentioned above :roll: a question , In book both are given what we'll choose then .
> This one
> _19. HIV isA. RetrovirusB. RNA Tumour virusC. CapsuleD. Oncovirus_
> 
> ...


@Maryyum, 
HIV is a retrovirus because it replicates differently from other viral infections i.e. it has an RNA genome instead of DNA genome and works backwards using reverse transcriptase to produce DNA from RNA genome. Oncovirus is a sub-class of retrovirus that causes cancer as the word "Onco" suggests and @Feline points out too. Hope this helps.


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Feline said:


> Hey Maryyum
> I haven't studied this topic yet, but i found this statement online..maybe it could prove to be helpful..
> 
> "HIV is a special type of *retrovirus* containing RNA. Not all RNA viruses are retroviruses, e.g., the measles virus and flu virus are RNA viruses, but not retroviruses. There are three families of retroviruses: *oncoviruses* (causing cancer), *lentiviruses* (slow viruses, of which HIV is one), and *foamy viruses or spumaviruses* (about which much less is known)."
> ...



Thatswhat I want to know .Thank you so much for ur response  @Feline :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



rosequartz said:


> @Maryyum,
> HIV is a retrovirus because it replicates differently from other viral infections i.e. it has an RNA genome instead of DNA genome and works backwards using reverse transcriptase to produce DNA from RNA genome. Oncovirus is a sub-class of retrovirus that causes cancer as the word "Onco" suggests and @Feline points out too. Hope this helps.


Thanks dear @rose  . I wanna know the difference and you guyz made everything clear . thanks again


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

@ Maryyum I guess there is no need of my explanation any more. 


There would be some questions in tests though which would have two answers or there is no correct answer at all.
Just remember that you will be rewarded ''muft de marks'' even if you attempted it wrong in entrance exam . Happened to me in 2012.


----------

